# Corkscrew



## jake337 (Apr 12, 2016)

So I picked up some cheap nikon M2 extension tubes this morning.  Here is my first go with them.  I'm not sure what the magnification would be but I think it would be 2.1:1 with the 4 M2 tubes with the Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro.  It makes the setup all manual but I think I can recall my settings.

Nikon Df
Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro/M2 tubes x 4
1/125
f8(f24.8 with light loss)
ISO 100
Sb600


----------



## jake337 (Apr 13, 2016)

So now I have the macro itch ago.  Tonight I added a reversed 28mm to the setup above and can't wait to get a reversing ring so I can bring the setup in the field and shoot some bug portraits.  I'll post the images with the 28mm in a new thread.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2016)

Tim Burton


----------



## jake337 (Apr 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Tim Burton



I'm missing something here, lol.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2016)

jake337 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Burton
> ...


Look up Tim Burton and you will get it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake337 (Apr 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I had a momentary brain lapse.   Tim Burton, duh!

Thanks!


----------

